# Has this been here before?



## glondor (May 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOW-TO-REMOVE-GOLD-FROM-COMPUTER-FINGER-BOARDS-SCRAP-/200698652992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eba926940#ht_1513wt_813


----------



## ComputerHoarder (May 8, 2012)

wow thats funky, if you look at the feedback hes been messing with the prices on that alot but $2,000 that insane


----------



## maynman1751 (May 8, 2012)

I think it's a typo. He states in the description that it costs $19.99! What a deal! :roll:


----------



## ComputerHoarder (May 8, 2012)

haha 9 botton stuck a little?


----------



## MysticColby (May 8, 2012)

"this just valudates my findings i already found out what to do"
"the product to remove gold not sold in canada and the susbtitu product not work"
"WITHOUT THE USE OF THE DANGEROUS ACID KNOW AS AQUA REGIA / NITRIC ACID"

What means does he use? I gotta admit, his feedback isn't that of someone ripping people off.
feedback isn't negative enough for it to be something like "use screwdriver to remove motherboard, there you have gold removed from computer"
maybe just apply torch and gold foil peels away?


----------



## joem (May 8, 2012)

For $1999 he'll sell his own acid tongued spit ( legal in Canada)
But really he is never going to get a bid, ebay will automatically say it's too low. I'm going to bid $199,999.00


----------



## Palladium (May 8, 2012)

Yeah..... but lets not forget he is offering free shipping. :mrgreen:


----------



## its-all-a-lie (May 9, 2012)

he has already sold 28 as of 2:04am


----------



## macfixer01 (May 9, 2012)

Judging by the color it looks like he's pouring in Ferric Chloride etchant solution to me, bought at the local Radio Shack. That also seems to be validated by one of the feedbacks he received:

Finaly got to radio shack,tried Mike's process found Gold in my rainbow10stars$	Buyer: cobra_svo ( 103) Jan-25-12 17:05
HOW TO REMOVE GOLD FROM COMPUTER MEMORY BOARDS SCRAP STEP BY STEP GUIDE SERVER (#200696906141)	US $14.99

macfixer01


----------



## MysticColby (May 9, 2012)

click on "28 sold"
the last 3 were for 2 grand. 25 before that were for $20. looks like the sale actually went through...

great seller	
Member id sob3rb3n ( Feedback Score Of 15Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49)
Mar-01-12 19:39
HOW TO REMOVE GOLD FROM COMPUTER FINGER BOARDS SCRAP (#200698652992)	US $1,999.99	View Item


----------



## supercharged04 (May 9, 2012)

MACFIXER01 
That is exactly what he is doing. I bought this from him : ( before I found you guys.


----------



## supercharged04 (May 9, 2012)

By the way if anyone wants to see it send me your email address and ill send it to you it might be a day or to though I only have internet on my phone right now


----------



## jimmydolittle (May 11, 2012)

I asked him if this was for real a couple days ago, but he has not responded back.


----------



## joem (May 11, 2012)

supercharged04 said:


> By the way if anyone wants to see it send me your email address and ill send it to you it might be a day or to though I only have internet on my phone right now



Thanks super
I've read it ( it's about 1minute 45 seconds to read)
uses PCB ETCHANT SOLUTION FROM RADIO SHACK
Uses cut fingers with other Surface mounted items still attached
Throws in other ewaste stuff in the mix but in his report that was not mentioned
Melts recovered foils - no hcl+bleach or smb drop
Selling a get rich quick plan for people who have 20 cards and riches on the brain
A day on this forum would teach you more. 2 years ago I would have unkowingly bought this but not today.


----------

